#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Клиника тибетской (бурятской) медицины "Наран"

## Joy

Привет всем. 
Кто-нибудь слыхал о клинике "Наран"? 
Лечился ли кто-нибудь там? Какие отзывы слышали?




> Клиника «Наран» - первая и крупнейшая в России клиника тибетской медицины, основанная в 1989 году.


 

Сайт http://naran.ru/pages/main/about_clinic/index.shtml

_______________________________________________
  Большая просьба не зачинать ссоры и флуд.

----------


## Кунсанг

Главврач Светлана Чойжинимаева очень хороший врач. Очень много людей вылечила. Сестру мою вылечила, когда еще в Улан-Удэ работала.

----------

Joy (12.02.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Главврач Светлана Чойжинимаева очень хороший врач. Очень много людей вылечила. Сестру мою вылечила, когда еще в Улан-Удэ работала.


Смотрела разные интервью с ней и не сомневаюсь, что Светлана Чойжинимаева хороший человек и врач.
Но, как я понимаю, в клинике моего города лечат ее ученики. Хотелось бы слышать отзывы о клинике в целом.
Спасибо.

----------

